# back in the game.....diy stand/drylok background...



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

well after about 9 months i'm finally getting a new tank setup, i moved from ohio to florida and have been housing my breeding oscars at MFR. i will fly back to ohio, rent a car and transport my 2 o's to florida in the coming months once my new tank is established.

tank is 180 gallons with a built in overflow and i'll be making and documenting full floor/rear/side walls out of styrofoam and drylok, i made a 6x2 test piece which i donated to mfr when i dropped my oscars off to john, he installed it in a friends tank and said it looked awesome 

the advantage to drylok/styro is there is no leech time like concrete so once the drylok is cured it can go in the tank.

the stand will be fairly simple with a hood and the sump underneath, i have a 2200gph pump and a few 600gph pumps which will be used as needed for some jets and such.....

i'm really excited as i miss my o's......and john needs his tank space back 

more to come, i'll start the pics tomorrow night


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Aren't oscars considered game fish in Florida. You might need a fishing license to transport them. :wink:

I myself have had no problems with mortar or concrete in the aquarium, but for those who did, the Drylok idea should be a gamesaver.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to see you'll finally be back in the game. I know how it feels to put the 'hobby' on hold because of moving. I was pretty frustrated w/my situation, and I only moved across texas. I couldn't imagine ohio to florida...YIKES!!!

In any case I'm sure you'll be back into the swing of things very soon :thumb:


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

yep, thanks....
180 is in the garage, i also grabbed a 39? to make my sump out of.
i want the 180 to be kinda low, so i'm going to weld up a slider/tracks for the sump tank to fit on so i can keep it short, then slide it out for maintenance, i have a 220lb 14" actuator in my toolbox at work, maybe i'l motorize it


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

LMAO, go for it :wink:

I've been thinking about similar situations. Considering a double stand for a 135G & 110G. Don't wanna take up too much space, so I may section off 1' of the 135G and turn it into a wet/dry for both tanks. Space saving is always an issue...especially when you live w/a women that doesn't think giving up a bed for a tank is acceptable :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

ok stand is designed, just need to figure out how i want to build the hood, i WILL have a slide out sump 
i have 2 slides which will hold about 1000lbs and extend about 2 ft out, i will use flexible hose for the pump and downtubes so that solves the plumbing "problem" with a movable sump 

picking up all my wood next week and hopefully will have it built and ready for paint next saturday.
then i can start on the background....
pics to come....


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Um yeah... pictures..... HELLO!!!!


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

here's the 180 and the 30 next to it.......it's 6ft x 2 x 2.......
the overflow is larger than it needs to be.....but i think i'm going to use the space for media, just need to make a drip tray that'll work.....


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sweet... Telephone booth :thumb:


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

TheFishGuy said:


> Sweet... Telephone booth :thumb:


yep....if the top brace wasn't there you could walk right in 

i scoped out a few local fish stores in ocala today......the one which had the best stuff i was talking with and he started pushing BLUEBERRY OSCARS!!!!!!!!!!! 
i let him know my piece of mind on dyed fish and he quickly shut his trap as he realized he was speaking to someone who knew their ****......he seemed somewhat embarrassed.....


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

As he should...


----------

